
Ask HN: After Hour Meetings - adentranter
Whats everyone thoughts on after hour meetings?<p>There is a few different perspectives im keen to know your thoughts on.<p>- Meetings with employees<p>- Meetings with customers of your product<p>- Meetings with investors<p>- Meetings with customers of your contracting services<p>Which cases are ok if any to hold&#x2F;have&#x2F;attend meetings before 8 and&#x2F;or after 5?
======
douche
On a regular basis: none.

If you have to do it, because of scheduling or timezone conflicts, have the
common courtesy to schedule them well in advance. People do have lives outside
of work, and arbitrarily plunking a meeting a 7 AM or 8 PM with little lead
time is disrespectful of their time and commitments.

